# عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة



## نادر ثابت مسعد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

الجميع فى انتظار عودة الاجيماع الاسبوعي نصلى لكى يعود ابونا مكارى بسرعة رغم ائف الشطيان فى اسم المسيح نصلى أمين ++++


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

سلام ونعمة,,,,

اخي العزيز ياريت توضح اية اللي حصل بالظبط لابونا الحبيب مكاري يونان
قاهر ابليس وجنودة.......................... هل سفر ام مرض جسدي


----------



## نادر ثابت مسعد (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

ابونا مكارى سفر و من المنتطر العودة يوم 28/9/2007


----------



## lousa188114 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

ربنا يرجعة لنا بالسلامة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

انا سمعت انه كان مسافر بسبب مشكله ومش عارفه الكلام ده مظبوط ولا أشاعه يا ريت لو حد عنده توضيح وشكراً يا نادر وربنا معاك .


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

لقد سمعت-والعهدة على الراوى- أن امن دولة طلب من البابا شنودة ابعاد ابونا مكارى-مثل ابونا زكريا- بسبب تنصير محمد حجازى وكذلك الصلاة على المحجبات والمنتقبات فى الكنيسة

وقد منع ابونا مكارى المسلمين من دخول الكنيسة ثم فوجئنا بعدها بسفرة الى امريكا

الايام قادمة وسنتحقق من صحة هذا الاقاويل من عدمها

الرب يحفظ كنيستة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

انا تقريباً سمعت حاجه زى كده  برضه والله أعلم .........ميرسى يا  theway   ربنا يباركك .


----------



## nonaa (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

ربنا يحمى ابونا مكارى من كل شر
ويحمى سيدنا البابا شنودة 
وكنيسته ستظل باقيه اللى الابد...............امبن


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه يا ابينا الحبيب
وياريت اى حد يعرف جديد فى الموضوع دا يبلغنا بيه
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

فيديو يوضح فيه ابونا مكارى لماذا امتنع عن دخول المسلمين الكنيسة

للتحميل او المشاهدة انقر هنا


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

امين ربنا يرجعه ويكون معاه ويقويه اكثر واكثر علي جيوش الظلمة


----------



## موريس نجيب (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

وحشتنا يا ابونا مكارىوربنا يرحعك لينا بالسلامةونسمع منك ما يسر قلبنا


----------



## ماريهام (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ


----------



## موريس نجيب (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معكم  ويثبت ابونا مكارى فى اجتمعاتة ومينقتعش عنا ابدا فى صلواتة ببركة الصوم المقدس وبشفاعة القديسة مريم وكل القدسين يشفينى  انا وزوجتى وكل مريض يارب وبطلب من ابونا مكارى يذكر موريس وسلوى يشفيهم


----------



## فونتالولو (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*

*سلام الرب يسوع
 ربنا يرجع لينا ابونا مكاري بالسلامه  ويبعد عننا اعداء السلام ويخليع لينا ولو سافر ابونا زكريا وابونا مكاري في كتير منهم  ربنا يكترهم ويحافظ عليهم*


----------



## morak (31 يناير 2010)

merrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrsssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

*الرب يحافظ على شعبه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليه​


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي علي المعلومات القيمه ربنا يرجعه لينا بالسلامه ويحفظه من كل شر وشبه شر


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رد على: عودة ابونا مكارى يونان الى الاجتماع العام يوم الجمعة*



theway قال:


> فيديو يوضح فيه ابونا مكارى لماذا امتنع عن دخول المسلمين الكنيسة
> 
> للتحميل او المشاهدة انقر هنا



*الفيديو بحاجة لأعادة رفع*


----------



## crusader (26 أغسطس 2010)

*أبونا مكاري أنا شفته في كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة في فرح أول أمبارح أكييييد مش مسافر*
*تقريبا و الله أعلم فرح بنته*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 يونيو 2011)

crusader قال:


> *أبونا مكاري أنا شفته في كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة في فرح أول أمبارح أكييييد مش مسافر*
> *تقريبا و الله أعلم فرح بنته*​



الموضوع من 2007  

يريت حد يدلني اقدر اروح لابونا مكاري فين ؟؟ كنيسة ايه ؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> الموضوع من 2007
> 
> يريت حد يدلني اقدر اروح لابونا مكاري فين ؟؟ كنيسة ايه ؟؟



*الكنيسة المرقسية القديمة بكلوت بك  *


----------

